# Half Price Books Goes After E-readers



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone heard the Half Price Books commercial (I heard it on the radio) about the attributes of having a cheap book that you can lose and replace versus having an e-reader? I thought it was interesting that they felt they had to go that route. Are e-readers really cutting into their business?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I suspect so.  I used to buy used books from Alibris all the time prior to Kindle, not any more, unless it's something I really want in the hard to find category.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I frequented Half Price Books about every 3 months pre-K.  
I have not visited there once since acquiring my K.  
I have not heard the commercial.
deb


----------



## Sewnmachine (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea - I've heard it. Sounds like they're scared to me.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been selling them books since I bought Kindle. 

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

ElaineOK said:


> I've been selling them books since I bought Kindle.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


LMAO!! You're one of the people who has them upset!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I like Alibris, I always get my stuff super quick from them. Not all of their prices are great though. That is why I pick and choose among the various used booksellers.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I like Alibris, I always get my stuff super quick from them. Not all of their prices are great though. That is why I pick and choose among the various used booksellers.


I pick from the various booksellers too, but as I said it's limited to out of print, really hard to find stuff. I managed to put together all the Ducton Wood books (6 of them) in hardback, with the dust jackets. I had to get a couple of them from England and one from Canada.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Is Alibris an online supplier?  I've never heard of them.  
deb


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

drenee said:


> Is Alibris an online supplier? I've never heard of them.
> deb


Basically an online consortium of used/discounted book sellers.

http://www.alibris.com/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Great.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

when i got my K1, i sold them all of my books (at least the ones available for kindle) to help pay for it. i used to shop there quite a bit for books, not once since i got my kindle though. i do still go there fairly often for movies.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

i still go there for older titles that are not available on kindle


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I admit, my household is definately smack dab in their target... we used to spend ~$200-$400 a month on dtbs, Now the only ones I buy there are quilting/gardening/ whatever related that have alot of color diagrams and are not Kindlized. and I have taken them more books than I buy.. but I won't be taking them anymore.. they are now paying $0.10 per book here, even if you are selling them a complete series that they do not have on their shelves. I have to drive 45 minutes to get to them. it's not worth it, I will just donate all my books to the 15 various senior homes here in town.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah my wife and I wish we could get the books back that we sold them. 2 boxes of very nice books and I think we made like $5.  What were we thinking?! (we were caught up in spring cleaning and realy wish we had thought it out a little more first!)


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

I've heard the commercial.

I have one 5 minutes away and still shop there regularly for knitting and cookbooks as well as movies.  I rarely bought their regularly priced books, but I'd buy their $1 books, which I never do anymore, since I have plenty of books to read on my Kindle.  

Personally, I think they need to stop complaining and start adapting...  Sell more of the books people still buy (I think someone else mentioned they still buy quilting and gardening books there) and maybe start selling eBook accessories or try to get an eBook reader deal of their own.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I do think part of Half Price's problems are with their purchasing model.  The amounts they pay are so low that many use other options to resell.  Whenever I go to Half Price, their selection - even at the Dallas flagship store - are just thin.  Its harder to find treasures so I really don't go there that often any more.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

Times are a changin' some of these business must either adapt or go away, it has been that way forever and will continue to do so...technology is KING!!


----------



## bjazman (Aug 1, 2009)

Half Price books was my 1st source for reading materials before the Kindle

couple exceptions - for example, i'd get the Vince Flynn when it came out on paperback, now I get the ebook instead

b


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

I always check Amazon for a book first. I buy my used books through the Amazon links.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

best way to be


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I admit, my household is definately smack dab in their target... we used to spend ~$200-$400 a month on dtbs, Now the only ones I buy there are quilting/gardening/ whatever related that have alot of color diagrams and are not Kindlized. and I have taken them more books than I buy.. but I won't be taking them anymore.. they are now paying $0.10 per book here, even if you are selling them a complete series that they do not have on their shelves. I have to drive 45 minutes to get to them. it's not worth it, I will just donate all my books to the 15 various senior homes here in town.


Wow, I've never sold to them but the local used bookstore I used to buy and sell at would give you anywhere from 10%-25% of the cover price depending on title and condition of course. I can't justify selling any book I own for 10 cents.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I admit, my household is definately smack dab in their target... we used to spend ~$200-$400 a month on dtbs, Now the only ones I buy there are quilting/gardening/ whatever related that have alot of color diagrams and are not Kindlized. and I have taken them more books than I buy.. but I won't be taking them anymore.. they are now paying $0.10 per book here, even if you are selling them a complete series that they do not have on their shelves. I have to drive 45 minutes to get to them. it's not worth it, I will just donate all my books to the 15 various senior homes here in town.


I used to bring books to Half Price. I remember bringing a bunch of old books (5-10 years) to them and old computer books and getting $75. Now, I can bring newer software manuals, books on CD, and new hardbacks and be lucky to get $20 out of them. Last time I went there, I vowed to donate everything to the public library instead.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have occasionally browsed used book shops. . .there was one in the village when we lived in England. . . it was kind of dark and musty -- very Dickensian really.   Also a 'new' book shop from which I'd buy something almost every week when I made my trip down to the bakery.

I usually donate books that I feel I won't read any more. . . .


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have occasionally browsed used book shops. . .there was one in the village when we lived in England. . . it was kind of dark and musty -- very Dickensian really.  Also a 'new' book shop from which I'd buy something almost every week when I made my trip down to the bakery.
> 
> I usually donate books that I feel I won't read any more. . . .


Did you ever see the movie "84 Charing Cross Road"? One of my faves.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think so. . . .will have to check it out.  Thanks.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

brainstorm said:


> Did you ever see the movie "84 Charing Cross Road"? One of my faves.


It is not only a gem of a movie with Anthony Hopkins and Anne Bancroft, but it is an excellent book as well. Unfortunately, it is not available in Kindle.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

....don't forget Judi Dench and Mercedes Ruehl (small part as neighbor).

I recommend the movie first.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I admit, my household is definately smack dab in their target... we used to spend ~$200-$400 a month on dtbs, Now the only ones I buy there are quilting/gardening/ whatever related that have alot of color diagrams and are not Kindlized. and I have taken them more books than I buy.. but I won't be taking them anymore.. they are now paying $0.10 per book here, even if you are selling them a complete series that they do not have on their shelves. I have to drive 45 minutes to get to them. it's not worth it, I will just donate all my books to the 15 various senior homes here in town.


Yes, everything is a few cents to the dollar when you sell them back books. I haven't gone to Half Price for myself since I received my Kindle as a gift for Christmas a year ago.


----------

